# Pen Kit Comparisons



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any feedback as to one company offering a generally higher quality pen kit than another?

I've purchase from half a dozen places or so and hadn't thought much of it but noticed recently on a kit I purchased that the gold didn't seem as high quality, I looked through all my kits again and found a few that I wasn't that impressed with.

Price didn't seem to matter much. I had some less expensive kits that seemed to be better quality than more expensive kits.

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I like the platinum and rhodium ones from woodcraft - they've had the best write-ups as far as I can tell. I tend to ignore the non-descript gold ones (which is a shame because there are some great kits/designs out there…) but, pens get used pretty hard - oils from our fingers, dropped…, and I don't want to make ones that are going to start flaking apart in months or a few years for the sake of a couple bucks.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought my first pen kits from woodcraft as well and was pleased with them until I picked some up at rockler a few week later. The kit from rockler were cheaper in price but the ink cartrage was so much better and smoother to write with. I have found this site (http://thevillageworkshop.net/default.aspx) that seem to have great prices but have yet to buy any since I am trying to work on other projects for a while. Those pens are too addictive once you get started! As far as finish I stay away from the gold as I found it only works best with cetrain woods but the platinum and crome seem to go with most woods really well.

I did find that storing my kits in the same box as my glue was not a good idea after we had a small glue lid accident. The kits in the box looked like grissom from CSI was finger printing me !


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Try craft supplies USA and Arizonia Silhouette. Both are on the web (just google the name).


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

So far, I have used kits from Rockler, Woodcraft, and Craft Supplies USA. I like the kits from Craft Supplies USA the best. I think their quality is a little better and they have a large selection of pen kits.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Back in the days when I was turning pens like a madman I used to buy all of my kits from Berea Hardwoods. These are the guys that import most of the pen kits sold here by Woodcraft, Rockler, etc. Berea has it's own factory in China and they manufacture the pen kits. At least that is the way it was about 10 years ago.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I turn a lot of pens and the best kits that I find are at Berea Hardwoods. They will give you a volume discount and stand behind anything that is not right. Their high end platinum and rhodium kits are expensive but worth the cost. Woodcraft and Craft Supplies are also good. The quality of the kits from Penn State is not consistent.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I have tried Rockler, Woodcraft, and Craft Supplies USA. My local Rockler just doesn't seem to have inventory of pen supplies and parts. I have never been able to change a pen style and pick up the bushings, bits, blanks, and kits at the same time. They have everything else (and then some). The local Woodcraft on the other hand has a huge inventory of all of these components unless it's a new kit or one that's on sale. They go quick. They are on the expensive side, but the service is often worth the price. Woodcraft offers a nice kit (Wallstreet II and III) for around $15-$16 that is a one piece barrel. My 12 and 13 year old boys like to turn this one because it is almost foolproof.

You can't beat Craft Supplies USA for selection and quality (www.woodturnerscatalog.com). The higher end kits (Stateman & Jr. Statesmen, Gentleman & Jr. Gentleman, Emporer, Imperial) run $15-$30 (even limited editions for $150). These kits are absolutely the best! These are all that I buy. I don't sell my pens for a profit, but donate them for charity auctions, give them as gifts, etc. I have turned them for co-workers when they hit a milestone, for some of our executive team members (helps around performance review time), and for important clients (I'm in sales). Depending on the blank, the style, and the finish, I see these finished pens on the internet for $75 - $350 and higher. The writing performance, balance and attention to detail is magnificent. They are heavy for their size which makes them feel elegant. CAUTION: Once you turn a Statesman or Jr. Statesman you will be hooked for life. Once you try these, it's hard to go back to the others.


----------



## Nils (Oct 27, 2007)

I have tried a few of the Woodcraft pens (Classic American ballpoint, pencil, rollerball, and fountain pen; slimline pen) and some Woodturningz Euro style and cigar pens. The Woodcraft pencil has been a failure - the lead delivery mechanism has never worked (I'm going to chalk that one up to a bad unit for now) - but all the others have been satisfactory or better. I find the cigar pens are just too large for my taste. My wife thought the Euro pen was too large, so I made her the one slimline I've made.

My daily writer varies from a Woodturningz Euro pen (with copper fittings, done in acrylic - came out nice) to a zebrawood Woodcraft Classic American ballpoint with a rollerball refill (my first pen) to a cedar Classic American fountain pen. (Pics of the latter two are in my projects.)

My feeling on all the pen kit vendors is that they offer pretty much the same styles, even if the quality is different. There are basically six or seven styles - slimline, euro/montblanc, cigar, classic american/parker, wall street, comfort, and some novelty ones. I'd really like to see some other styles. For example, there's a store in Berkeley that sells beautiful celluloid (I'm guessing) pens that have threaded caps. The celluloid itself is threaded, and the pen cap fits on the back of the pen with a friction fit when writing. (Something like one of these Stipula pens.) I've been thinking of trying to design my own pens, based on this idea and working from existing kits, where I thread the wood or acrylic. I have no idea at this point if it's possible, but it would be fun to try.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I've looked at CSU's kits but haven't ordered from them, I just took a look at Berea Hardwoods and it seems they have some really nice kits.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

You really owe it to yourself to give Berea a try - their kits are among the best, and the prices aren't bad for the regular kits.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

northwoodsman said just about word for word what I was going to reply with!

I recently ordered some of the Jr Gentlemans II fountain and rollerball pens from Craft Supplies USA and love them. They aren't something I would put in the cheap category (price wise) but they do seem worth every penny. They also state that these kits are guaranteed for life. I used the Titanium, Black Titanium and would like to try the Rhodium next.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

I have tried just about all the manufacturers and I think Craft Supplies has given me the best results. One word of warning though is that you will find slight differences on the same style from one manufacturer to another and you may have to buy a new set of bearings when you switch to a different manufacturer.


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

My vote is for Craft Supplies too, I love the Father Sing style. I've used most of the kits and think theirs is the best and they have some high end kits for special needs as well. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Ballpoint_Pen_Kits_p_2?Args=

As to wood and supplies I think Arizona Silhouette can't be beat and they carry the Berra kits mentioned above.
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

www.woodturningz.com buys its supplies from PSI and sells for a LOT less than does Penn State.

For example PSI sells its slimline pen for $2.75, Woodturningz sells the same pen for $1.70.
Plus they have bi-weekly sales and good quantity discounts.

Lee


----------



## bloggstein (Feb 14, 2008)

Just echoing opinions already stated. I buy almost everything at either CraftSuppliesUSA or Berea (via arizonasilhouette.com or BearToothWoods.com).

If you're looking for alternative platings, Beartoothwoods generally seems to have a few unique or at least uncommon combinations. CSUSA probably has the widest selection of non-pen/pencil kits if you're interested in doing other projects. ArizonaSilhouette has some of the nicest pen blanks I've ever seen. Otherwise, all three give some of the best customer service I've ever received, are all very competitively priced, have quick shipping, and sell the highest quality kits I've worked with.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks all. I've ordered a few kits from Berea and have a couple others to try out. I'd heard good things about the kits at Craft Supplies before.

Many of these others are new to me.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I just "favorited" this for the various sources. Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm excited about making my first pen soon . After all of this info that you received , have you sampled from the different suppliers or have you stuck with your original choice ? Thank you : )


----------



## arw01 (Jul 4, 2008)

Arizona Silhouette has been a great source for me. Never had any trouble with their kits, fast shipping, good sales, and great regular prices. The free blank you get with each order are always fun too. Since they are a Berea dealer, I suppose that's why they have been good kits.

Second source has been Woodcraft locally, and they too are a Berea distributor, but like to change the names around a bit. Therefore I've not needed to buy brand specific bushings.

Recently got the catalog for Craft Supplies, and they really do have some nice kits in there. Great looking blanks as well, but I'm a bit "frugal" at $5.99 and up for a blank.

However, Jr. seems to be in my future now.

Is there another source that sells their line also?


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's my 2-cents after trying out several.

Woodcraft: Good for the basic kits - Euros, Cigars, Slimlines, etc. Finish is generally good and prices are decent. Since I have a local store I can browse and buy.

Rockler: They've made a big effort lately to expand their selection. They've got all the basics as well as some high-end kits available now. Plus, they email me a lot of coupons so I get a lot from Rockler. They do need to work on getting additional parts (like replacement tubes) for the new kits they carry.

Bear Tooth Woods: Lots of nice kits and blanks as well, really good customer service and personal attention. One of my favorites. Carries most kits in a lot of different finishes.

PSI: The best thing to say wit PSI is that they are good for the value kits. Cheap pricing, but you know what they say.

Craft Supplies USA: Quite a few pen kits that I like and a great selection of blanks and turning accessories. I like that I can get everything from them - kit, drill bit, bushing, spare tubes, etc. and it's all organized well on the site.

Others I'd rank as very good would be Berea Hardwoods and Arizona Silhoutte, I haven't done as much with them but they seem to have really nice products from what I've purchased.


----------



## ccpenco (Feb 19, 2009)

i just got some new kits from lee valley. anybody know if they are any good?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Woodturningz has great turn-around time and decent pricing.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

"i just got some new kits from lee valley. anybody know if they are any good?"

Looks like Lee Valley distributes Berea Hardwoods kits. Should be pretty good stuff.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

In Canada ….....William Wood-Write:


----------



## rtree (Apr 11, 2010)

Great information here. I have bought about 50-60 kits so far and I am always looking for other peoples experience and advice. I also use penmakingsupplies.com for the less expensive kits. I've found theirs are reasonable good quality and some kits are even better than average. I keep looking on ebay, but they scare me by looking so cheap. I would like to get some kits in colors and ebay is the only place I've seen them. I guess I'll have to break down and get a few and see what they are like. I have bought at most of the sites listed above and learned about a couple of new places too. I've done some bullet pens (Woodcraft) and getting ready to order more. I like the look of the berea kits (same as beartoothwoods), so I guess I'll try some from there.
Thanks to all.


----------



## restored (Sep 2, 2012)

I've just started turning pens, and they came from Rockler. I have found that like many of their own products, the directions are awful. Very hard to follow, and do not explain some common sense knowledge, that a beginner would find important. For example, the first pen I turned was the slimline gold. The directions show how it's mounted on the mandrel, so once again I assume (yep), that the bottom section of the pen is the section next to the head stock and your working toward the top of the pen which is at the tail stock. Just the way I would want to grab onto if I was going to use it. When assembly time comes I'm working and thinking in reverse of the directions. I realize this has much to do with experience and reading the entire directions before you begin. However it wouldn't be hard to include in the directions, that when mounting your blanks this piece will be the top of the pen and the tail stock piece will be the bottom of the pen. Then when assembling I think it would be easier for the average bear to wrap their mind around it. I am now getting ready to turn a bullet pen for my son who is a US Army Ranger, with 8 tours under his belt. I admit to being a little dyslexic, but I don't want to mess this pen up like the first one. The directions just seem so vague when it comes to mounting the blanks and where the piece will end up to assembling the pen and a little more description. Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I would like this twist mechanism to work properly, unlike the first summit I assembled because I inserted the twist mechanism improperly. What I think I'm seeing though is they all have a little different twist to them, and the directions are more for someone who has turned a dozen of each. After that many most won't even need directions. There isn't anything in the directions that say that this twist mechanism is what holds the two turned pieces together, and when you need to change the cartridge you will need to. I think a little more common sense explanation would be extremely helpful. How many pen turners out there have a slew of misc. parts from their first attempts. My questions to those experienced would be about the quality of the inner workings of the pen, when the cost is more, is this what your paying for. Are these pens easier to mount, assemble, and use ? Or is the gold plating thicker. What am I paying for when I buy a more expensive pen kit ? Are they easier to assemble, and to the interior guts last longer and higher quality? I also don't mind spending a few more per pen if this is the case. I also want a smooth writing cartridge. I am fine with the Rockler summit and Bullet pen cartridges the way they write. Although with the bullet of which I haven't assembled yet, there seems to be an exact spot where the twist mechanism needs to be set, because the tip is double the size at the end. If the ink cartridge only comes out an 1/8", when using the pen for it's purpose, you almost have to keep the pen at 90 degrees. Am I over thinking this, or does it just take time and experience. The turning and finishing looks like a million bucks. but after having to steal a new indentation ring from another set and crudely remove part of the first on of which I pushed 100% inside, there was a need for CA glue so the pen could be assembled with a permanently exposed point. Last question, and I'll pipe down. I have a funny feeling after I turn this bullet pen for my son, who is stationed at FT. Benning with thousands of other soldiers, iI think I'll be very busy turning bullets. PSI has a number of different styles, what is common opinion as to the best one, all things considered. I'm talking from all the suppliers. I get all Crafts, and PSI, Rockler, & Woodcraft emails and catalogs. I will investigate the Berea company. Thanks and sorry for the ramble. I've had these summit pens for 2 years, but have been busy with bowls, platters, & bird houses. I want to get supplied for the summer craft fairs as I'm now working toward this being 50% of my income. That in itself is probably crazy, but if I can get to around 10.00 and hour cash, and pretty much not have to leave home, I'll be happy with that. Can't spend 2hrs. to assemble one pen though. Thank you.
Restored, Nothing is impossible to the man who doesn't have to do it himself.


----------



## JayDee70 (Oct 17, 2014)

> I ve just started turning pens, ... My questions to those experienced would be about the quality of the inner workings of the pen, when the cost is more, is this what your paying for. Are these pens easier to mount, assemble, and use ? Or is the gold plating thicker. What am I paying for when I buy a more expensive pen kit ? Are they easier to assemble, and to the interior guts last longer and higher quality? I also don t mind spending a few more per pen if this is the case. I also want a smooth writing cartridge… and crudely remove part of the first on of which I pushed 100% inside, there was a need for CA glue so the pen could be assembled with a permanently exposed point. Last question, and I ll pipe down. I have a funny feeling after I turn this bullet pen for my son, who is stationed at FT. Benning with thousands of other soldiers, iI think I ll be very busy turning bullets. PSI has a number of different styles, what is common opinion as to the best one, all things considered. I m talking from all the suppliers. I get all Crafts, and PSI, Rockler, & Woodcraft emails and catalogs. I will investigate the Berea company. Thanks and sorry for the ramble. I ve had these summit pens for 2 years, but have been busy with bowls, platters, & bird houses. I want to get supplied for the summer craft fairs as I m now working toward this being 50% of my income. That in itself is probably crazy, but if I can get to around 10.00 and hour cash, and pretty much not have to leave home, I ll be happy with that. Can t spend 2hrs. to assemble one pen though. Thank you…
> - restored


I realize that this is a fairly old post and the OP is even older but I do not see any answers to "restored's" questions so I will try to answer some of them but first let me say that for anyone that has similar questions about pen making the best possible resource can be found at the IAP. The IAP can be found at "www dot penturners dot org". I only just signup as a member of LumberJocks so am not familiar with their terms of use as to imbedding links to other forums so if you want to visit the IAP copy the address above and paste it into your browser then edit it to the appropriate format. Now for answers.

Question:
"about the quality of the inner workings of the pen, when the cost is more, is this what your paying for."
Generally the difference is in the platting, it is usually thicker a better. Fit and finish also is sometimes better. The more expensive component sets also "usually" have a better refill. Many of the pen makers on the IAP will replace the generic ink refill that comes with the component set with a premium refill especially for pens they sell. In my opinion you do get what you pay for but UMMV.
"PSI has a number of different styles, what is common opinion as to the best one, all things considered."
At one time PSI components were not the best quality ones out there but in the last couple years they have made dramatic improvements in their products. Stay away from their "Funline" sets unless you want some just for practice or to give away. Most everything else is good quality. Craft supply is the vendor most folks on the IAP use but they also have a "low" end line that that call "Apprentice" and a higher quality line call "Artisan" Rockler has actually had some poor reviews lately on some of their sets. As for Berea they were one of the original better suppliers and still are. As a matter of fact they actually use to supply some of the pens to other vendors such as Craft Supply, Woodcraft, and others and I believe they still do for some specific pens. It's been a while since I have read the entire original post(OP) above but I believe it covers some of this same info.

As I mentioned above be sure to check out the IAP for more pen info, especially check their library.


----------

